# Funny Behaviour



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

So since we upgraded Bobo's cage, he most certainly has been using the tube to get up to the loft. Needless to say, at night he neglects his wheel because he is far too busy going up and down the tube a bazillion times!!!! :lol: Is this a problem do u guys think? (I personally don't think so since he is getting exercise, but who knows) It's pretty funny to watch/hear though. I wish i could get a video of this for u guys but he only does it in the dark. lol


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol it sounds so cute. x) As long as he's getting exercise I don't think it'd be a problem o.o


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

It's really cute lol. Pretty funny. But yeah I did figure he is getting enough exercise considering there is an incline so hes going uphill? haha So cute to see his little head poke out the top. He then launches himself down as though he is sliding. :lol: and then he goes up again and does it for the rest of the night lol


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I don't see too big of a problem, he's getting the exercise he needs, and obviously finds it quite enjoyable. If you got enough room, might be able to add a second tube that goes across the back of the cage on the ground level, guess it'll depend on size of his house, if I remember you're using a Ferret Nation which mines seem kind of cramped, but he'd probably do laps.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> if I remember you're using a Ferret Nation which mines seem kind of cramped, but he'd probably do laps.


Habs made a C&C that is listed here: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=480 it's rather dangerous without the coroplast walls and lid, but she's working on it 

Also, we aren't supposed to really discuss things on that thread (unless it pertains to immediate safety), so I'll post this here: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_J-8C ... G_0985.jpg that is my Mila trying to climb out of the sink. I never in a million years thought I'd see a hedgie stretch that high! It's like 6 inches... That's what coroplast is for  The grids on a C&C have spacing and horizontal bars that are easily scaled my a hedgie. Even if you've never seen Bobo try... I mean, you said yourself that he is more adventurous in the dark.. Unsupervised without coroplast and a lid is just really risky. Please understand that we are just trying to prevent a fall and potential injury. We can see how much you care about Bobo


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

I definitely have a lid for the top I just took it off for the pictures. I've added cardboard for now just to be sure. Where do I get the plastic to do that? :s thanks for the helpful advice I'm sure bobo will be even safer now. 
Also, there is not that much room for another tube unless I take out all his other toys.


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

i would like to see a pic of your cage set up


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

This is his cage setup, I've added guards to the sides so he can't climb.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I really like your ramp. Not only enclosed, but the way you did it, it's not too steep. Sounds like Bobo likes it too.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! I just used a dryer vent tube as im sure you might already know. But yeah, Bobo loves it...and there I was worried he wouldnt use it... Hah.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> I really like your ramp. Not only enclosed, but the way you did it, it's not too steep. Sounds like Bobo likes it too.


I like it too! I have 2x2 C&C cages for my girls and have been thinking about building second levels like yours for them.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I really like your ramp. Not only enclosed, but the way you did it, it's not too steep. Sounds like Bobo likes it too.
> ...


I'm thinking about making a loft too, but how do most people heat the top floor? I have a CHE but I would be worried about it not heating both floors sufficiently.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

We don't use heaters but make sure to keep the apartment super warm. Like to the point where my bf and I are often in very little clothing lol. But for next winter, I'm going to get 2 CHE's one for the top and one for the bottom. For now though we have extra blankies for bobo to cuddle in to keep warm. I definitely think bobo loves his loft and his tube, so it was definitely worth it  I just wish we had more room I'd make it bigger. But he is much happier now than in his old crappy cage


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah that's good stuff, i'd like to set up a loft


----------

